# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour lễ 30-4-2013 tham quan Thái Lan 6 ngày 5 đêm

## luongthithutrang

*“Giảm ngay 200.000đ khi đăng kí 2 vé trở lên”*

*BANGKOK – PATTAYA- BAYOK 88 TẦNG
*

*Thời gian: 06 Ngày 05 đêm, Phương tiện: Máy bay
*

*Kh**ở**i hành: 26,27,28,30/04/2013* *(tour 30/4)*


 
*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH* 
*Ngày 1 : TP.HCM–BANGKOK  ( Ăn tối tại sân bay)                                              * 

Hướng dẫn viên đón du khách tại phi trường TSN, làm thủ tục bay đi  *Bangkok*. Đến nơi, xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đưa đoàn tham quan thành phố Bangkok. Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn.

*Ngày 2 : BANGKOK– CHAOPRAYA – BAYOK 88 TẦNG – PATTAYA  (Ăn 3 bữa)*
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng, du khách *dạo thuyền trên dòng sông Chaopjraya,* đoàn tham quan *Cung Điện Mùa Hè (Hoàng Cung Ngũ Thế* *Hoàng**)* - một trong những cung điện xa hoa nhất ở Bangkok, *Tòa Nhà Quốc Hội* *.* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng *Bayok – 88 tầng cao nhất Thailand*. Du khách tham quan công viên *Sriracha – trại cọp* với nhiều chương trình xiếc thú vị và hồi hộp. Đoàn khởi hành đi *Pattaya*, nhận phòng khách sạn và dùng cơm tối - tự do khám phá kỳ thú về đêm tại Pattaya.

*Ngày 3: ĐẢO CORAL– NONG NOOCH – CHỢ NỔI 4 MIỀN* (Ăn 3 bữa)
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm và  khởi hành ra *đảo Coral*  bằng tàu cao tốc. Du khách tự chi trả để tham dự các trò chơi như *nhảy dù, trượt nước, Jetski, lặn biển*….. Đoàn trở về đất liền xe và hướng dẫn đưa đoàn đi dùng cơm trưa, đoàn tham quan *Trung tâm trưng bày WORLDGEM, Vườn Hoa Nonooch -* xem ca múa nhạc - văn hóa Thailand đặc sắc, các show: Voi đá banh, voi chạy xe đạp, voi vẽ tranh. Đoàn viếng *Trân Bảo Phật Sơn*  được khắc bằng vàng 24k phía ngoài, du khách tham quan *chợ nổi 4 miền* & dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. 

*Ngày 4 : PATTAYA – BANGKOK * (Ăn 3 bữa)
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm rồi trả phòng, Đoàn trở về Bangkok trên đường tham quan *trại bướm,* *thưởng thức miễn phí đặc sản Thai*, Du khách tham quan *trung tâm khai thác rắn của hoàng gia Thailand,* đoàn dùng cơm trưa*.* Đến Bangkok quý khách viếng *chùa phật vàng nặng 5.5 tấn, xem ca múa nhạc hoành tráng do vũ công đã chuyển đổi giới tính biểu diễn ( show PD ).* Đoàn dùng cơm tối và viếng* Phật Bốn Mặt*.

*Ngày 5 : BANGKOK * ( Ăn sáng )         
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, sau đó tự do cả ngày mua sắm tại các khu trung tâm lớn như : *Big C, World trade centre, Silom…* (không bao gồm ăn trưa, ăn tối, hướng dẫn địa  phương và xe) quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Bangkok.

*Ngày 6 : BANGKOK – HỒ CHÍ MINH* ( Ăn sáng )   
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng, tham quan *Phòng trưng bày đồ da* – phân biệt da thật & da giả, đoàn ra sân bay làm thủ tục  trở về TPHCM, kết thúc tour.
* Thứ tự chương trình có thể hoán đổi để phù hợp điều kiện thực tế, nhưng vẫn đủ điểm tham quan

*GIÁ TOUR :  * 

*TIÊU CHUẨN*

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI/vé*


*KS 3 SAO*

*8.715.000 đ*




*
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI BAO GỒM:*


Vé máy bay khứ hồi (SGN/BKK/SGN), thuế sân bay,  phụ phí xăng dầu, phí an ninh, Vận chuyển theo chương trình tour, Hướng dẫn suốt tuyến, Ăn theo chương trìnhKhách sạn 3 sao (02-03 người lớn/phòng), Phí tham quan theo chương trình

Bảo hiểm du lịch 10.000 USD cho hành khách và 1000 USD cho hành lý
*GÍA TRỌN GÓI KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
*    -* Hộ chiếu ( *còn hạn trên 6 tháng* ), hành lý quá cước, chi phí biển như ghế bố, tắm nước ngọt …. chi sài cá nhân, visa Việt Nam và Thailand đối với khách việt kiều.
    - Bồi dưỡng hướng dẫn viên địa phương Thailand & lái xe  (18USD/khách/tour). 

*GÍA VÉ DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM*
   - Từ 2 – đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% gía tour + thuế, ngủ chung giường với người thân cùng đi 
   - Dưới 2 tuổi: 35% giá tour + thuế, ngủ chung giường với người thân cùng đi 
   -  Từ 12 tuổi trở lên: bằng giá tour người lớn và hưởng dịch vụ như người lớn

 
*-----*
*Để đặt tour và tư vấn xin liên hệ:*
*LƯƠNG THỊ THU TRANG - PHƯƠNG VIỆT TOURIST*
*---+0+---
*
*Địa chỉ: 53(R4-04) đường số 6, P.Tân Phong (Khu Phú Mỹ Hưng), Q.7 TP.HCM*
*Tel: 08.66841554 - Fax: 08.54106017* 
*DĐ:* *0976 601 703 – 01226 771 994** (24/24)*
*Email:* *trang.luong@dulichphuongviet.com.vn*
*Web:* *http://dulichphuongviet.com.vn*
*Yahoo:* *trang.phuongviettourist*

----------

